# kinda sorta new with a question!



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Apr 6, 2010)

hi ladys! im fairly new here and im in love with specktra. but ive been having problems trying to leave tokens for someone i just recently purchased from is this cause im still new here? sorry if this question is in the wrong pplace but i didnt know where else to post it and i also wanted to say HI


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The reason why you may be having trouble giving someone a token/feedback here on Specktra (on iTrader) is because you do not yet have access to the Clearance bin area, which goes hand in hand with iTrader (place you leave feedback for people)

You must be a member for 30 days and have the minimum of 20 non-spam posts (you have only 5). 

Once you reach 20 posts or more, the system will automatically give you access (admins/moderators do not do this manually - their system updates every so often but you will get access!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this was helpful!


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_Hello and welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The reason why you may be having trouble giving someone a token/feedback here on Specktra (on iTrader) is because you do not yet have access to the Clearance bin area, which goes hand in hand with iTrader (place you leave feedback for people)

You must be a member for 30 days and have the minimum of 20 non-spam posts (you have only 5). 

Once you reach 20 posts or more, the system will automatically give you access (admins/moderators do not do this manually - their system updates every so often but you will get access!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this was helpful!_

 

ohhh ok thanks!!!!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 6, 2010)

You're Very welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

to the forum hun! have fun!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, it's 50 posts, now.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!


----------

